

Teenager sells kidney for iPad 2 - briandear
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/8552195/Chinese-teen-sells-his-kidney-for-an-iPad-2.html

======
Illgetthere
He's going to have a hell of a time thinking of what to sell to buy apps.

~~~
briandear
Let's hope he does something amazing with his new gear. I don't think it would
make up for the kidney, but maybe he can be the next whoever and make this
merely a footnote in his personal success story. Hopefully. Otherwise it would
just be a tragic waste.

